# mdf und idf Dateien löschen



## costa (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
möchte gerne mein altes Projekt löschen, aber die mdf und die idf Dateien lassen sich einfach nicht löschen. Natürlich ist das Projekt geschlossen, und andere Projekte habe ich auch schon aufgerufen, leider wird bei versuch die dateien zu löschen die Meldung "....kann nicht gelöscht werden, ...wird von einer anderen Datei bzw einer anderen Person benutzt.

Vieleicht hat ja wer eine idea, wie ich diese Datei löschen kann.


----------



## Praktikant (27 Oktober 2006)

hi,

versuche mal den sql-server zu stoppen und dann zu löschen


----------



## vladi (27 Oktober 2006)

*mdf / idf löschen*

Hi,
um was für ein Projekt handelt es sich hier?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## afk (27 Oktober 2006)

Praktikant schrieb:


> versuche mal den sql-server zu stoppen und dann zu löschen


Besser die Datenbank vorher abhängen (detach), oder einfach per Datenbankbefehl im SQL-Server löschen (drop database).

Gruß Axel


----------



## costa (30 Oktober 2006)

es handelt sich um ein WinCC Projekt. Wo kann ich den SQL Server stoppen?
Da ich ein neues WinCC Projekt aufgerufen habe , sollte der SQL Server nicht mehr auf das alte zugreifen.

Der PC ist nicht mehr mit der Steuerung verbunden.


----------



## Praktikant (30 Oktober 2006)

Start - Programme - Microsoft SQl Server - Service Manager


----------



## costa (31 Oktober 2006)

Ja, super....    

mit dem Stop des SQL Servers hat es "gelöscht"..
Danke.

Habe das Start und Stop des SQL Servers auch schon einmal gesehen. Leider nur nicht gefunden. Habe auch noch Sybase SQL  Anywhere 7 auf meinen PC und habe dort versucht die Datenbank anzuhalten.   


Gruß Costa


----------



## WellWork (7 September 2008)

Hallo!
Es gibt ein sehr gutes Programm Clone Remover, das doppelte Dateien vollständig löschen kann. Probier es aus.


----------

